# CXS Train# 2622



## JRE313 (Jun 23, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 23, 2012)

The clouds are a tremendous distraction.

It's really over-cooked, but I'm actually a fan of that. I'd like it if something could be done with the clouds...


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 23, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> The clouds are a tremendous distraction.It's really over-cooked, but I'm actually a fan of that. I'd like it if something could be done with the clouds...


When u mean overcooked, do u mean the clouds or the whole picture?


----------



## Heitz (Jun 23, 2012)

You've got a bit of a problem at the back of the train -- near the railing or whatever it is.  Looks like the low and high EV versions weren't combined properly there.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes a lighting problem under the overpass. The sky there is too light compared to the sky just above the overpass. Similar problem with the back end of the train. Other than that those clouds really suck big time.


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Jul 1, 2012)

Like my own HDR images, the sky is a distraction and looks over-cooked. The rest of the images is great though!


----------



## barronbargwaan01 (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks brilliant


----------

